# Squeeks the Racing Pigeon



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

This is a continuation of this thread..
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/healed-broken-leg-78316.html

Tomorrow will be his first visit at a major Veterinary hospital for the purpose of fixing a broken leg that did not heal in the proper position. This is "Squeeks" picture.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

c.hert and Squeeks, am wishing you the best tomorrow! Will be thinking about you. Please keep us posted and bless you!


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Squeeks looks so happy and well! I'll be thinking of him all day tomorrow. Hoping for the best. I am anticipating to hear what the doctor has to say. Missing him every day. xoxo good luck!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I told "our squeeks" to pack his feathers and now he is sound asleep so I guess he pack his feathers to get ready for tomorrow. It's always a nervous time until the doctor tells me the scoop and then it time for even more thinking and decision making and what exactly can be done and how dangerous?..I am very attached to your birdie Birdbum that you transferred to my care and I hope everything works out really good. Keeping my bird feet crossed for a wonderful outcome. Also thanks for the well wishes cwebster.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

He has gotten big compared to the last picture we had seen of him! Hope all goes well tomorrow, I will be thinking of him as well.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

The diagnois of Squeeks is: Healed, laterally rotated, malunion of the left tibiotarsus. So we have tentatively put the date of surgery on Jan 11th, 2016 at 8am in the morning. At this time there is a full team and right now half the team is out on holiday. The orthopedic surgeon will assist my surgeon. What they will do is cut the bone and rotate it and join the bones of the leg together with a "fixature" consisting of four pins held together by concrete and two bars on each side of the bone that are held together. The prognosis is good and the pigeon will stay at the hospital until Friday the 15th when all medicines are given and I will pick up the birdie..He told me that I did not have to rehabilitate and exercise the leg like I did Oop's but that I could gently massage it each day as he gets well. Then in four to six weeks another x-ray and they will take the fixature off at that time. Squeeks can be helped....Yes....Just a update and we are all home and snuggled in...c.hert


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Such good news! I can't wait to see Squeeks walking and hopping and dancing and doing everything lil pidges do.


----------



## faerielady (Dec 6, 2015)

So great to find a forum like this, where people care so much about their birds! I will follow Squeeks treatment and recovery!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks..This is not without danger but we will just take this day by day here. Right now he is sound asleep and he had a big day--cute little thing--I think--when I sneak a look at him. The doctor scares me when he says he will rotate the leg and I start imagining it in my head...lol lol...This appointment depends on the weather being good and my friends time table so we will hope for the best and if not on that date there one be one that"s okay with everything--including me...Thanks for the notice of the thread and sure hope the birdie does real good..


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So very glad to hear that Squeeks will soon be walking right! Glad to hear he can be helped with surgery.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

c.hert.........You are a very caring person. Thanks for the update on Squeeks.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It's all true...lol lol...Thank you everyone and maybe tomorrow some more pictures of the loft of birdies after I clean the loft good for I have neglected them for a few days and I know that they are missing me..Heck I been just plopping food and water down and saying a quick good bye telling them to be good..Tomorrow I get my broom and they know that I mean business.. lol Thanks everyone..


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Squeeks will have surgery on Jan 13th Wednesday if the weather holds.I will drop him off on Monday the 11th, then 13th surgery, then Friday the 15th pick him up and bring him home..All this depends on the weather..Hope it holds and does not snow for it is a very long and busy traffic trip..He is doing fine and spending a large time eating and getting prepared. I gave him a real nice bath and he enjoyed this "afterwards". lol lol..He is a neat birdie...Best of luck to him is my saying to him in the morning. I make it like no big thing and we laugh together and if he only knew...He likes his massages too. Just a update.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

What a lucky little guy, he gets massages as well? You don't have a loft, you have a pigeon spa and resort!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

c.hert, am wishing you and all your birds a very happy holiday at the "resort"! Hope Squeeks surgery goes well.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks.. Yea he will go to a bigger resort in Jan...Appreciate the good wishes..


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Happy New Year c.hert and Squeeks! Fingers crossed the surgery goes well. Et some black eyed peas for good luck.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes, happy new year c.hert and Squeeks! In fact happy new year to all who love pigeons!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Happy New Year! Hope it goes well for him.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Nine days more and hope the weather holds and no snow for I am depending on my friends and do not wish them to drive in the ice and snow. I talk to the birdie every morning and pet him in the afternoon time but he is a wild thing but calming down as he gets used to me and likes to climb on my chest to get to the shoulder area where I hold him there then bring him back to my lap and let him do it again--lol lol This surgery is no slam dunk and I worry as it gets closer to drop him off I worry again...Hate the idea of dropping him off with them and coming home with a empty container. This pigeon "loves" to fly and exercises daily in his play pen that he keeps a mess but he "loves" his pillow too and makes it into a nest like bowl...He is fine for now...On Jan 11th Monday I drop him off and maybe I will take pictures...Last time I took pictures which I have the office lady told me not to take pictures without permission..I told her that I got permission and was not taking them of people just to show the environment ambience to my friends at home. So we will see. I hope the weather holds...Thanks..


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Picture of "Squeeks" from today and we are gearing up for the Colorado State on Monday and it is suppose to snow on Thursday and Friday but Monday will be about 30 degrees but no snow so far...I just took the one picture for today and put down all small containers to get him used to small containers of water---nervous Nelly here...lol lol...


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

He looks so big! He is a strong lil guy and I'm sure he will pull through. My thoughts are with you both every day!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea he has went from a squeaker to a young bird all before our eyes...He is not squeaking as much any more but he flaps his wings instead and I guess this is for exercise. I have not heard a adult type of sound yet--still squeaks but less and less...cute birdie....hope everything goes well and I try not to think of them breaking that bone again in order to repair it---terrible---and I tell him--"you get ready for this crap", coming. I will be glad when its over and I pick him up on Friday the 15th to come home and recover. I will keep you posted Birdbum..


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

He has gotten so big! What is that old saying mothers have? 'You may be all grown up now, but you will always be my baby', I am thinking that applies here with c.hert and birdbum. You both are very kind and caring people to have taken, and continue to care for, such a sweet little bird. Good karma for you both.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

This is the time for Birdbum's addition...Hand to Hand and Wing to Wing.. Trying to get the pretty picture on here but I did not crop it right so I will work on this...lol lol..Thanks ..


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely birds! Squeeks is a cutie too! Am wishing for the very best.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Now on a cold snowy day what do pigeon keepers do? Well they play with their house birdies...So today I decided to let "Squeeks" experience "Snow"---look at how "wide eyed" he is:..Picture coming. Notice how I am "latched" on to him--my baby....



Looking at snow for the first time---fascinated...



Can I come out and play...


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

That is so cute. We never get snow, at least on this side of the mountains. Squeeks is really broadening his locational surroundings! Such a cute little guy, nearly all his gold scruff is gone, almost all grown up!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very cute. Probably wondering what the heck all this white stuff is.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Will be thinking about you and Squeeks and sending warm wishes, through all that snow.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

The weather is holding and tomorrow we will start our journey to Ft. Collins and begin at 9:30 am hoping to be there in about two hours. His surgery will be on Jan 13th and my vet here in my area is in the loop as well. I spoke to the birdie this morning and he assures me that he is ready to have his leg re broke in order to fix the healed break..gosh it is terrible for me to think about so I gave him some pigeon candy that I got from Foy's Pigeon supply..We will bundle up tomorrow because it will be cold and below freezing..Just a update...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Best wishes to,you and Squeeks on your journey tomorrow. Please be safe and keep,warm. Hope Squeeks does well and is home all better as soon as possible!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Sending best wishes and positive thoughts for Squeeks, pray all goes well.*


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Thinking of you and Squeeks. Drive safe in the cold weather! Give Squeeks a little head scratch for me. Anticipating the news the next few days. You both are in my thoughts.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Early in the morning and Squeeks has his feathers packed to go to the hospital.







Hand to Hand and Wing to Wing..


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Good luck Squeeks! We're all rootin' for ya.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Be praying for you! Speedy recovery.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

c.hert and Squeeks, love your photos and am wishing you the very best!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It was hard giving them the carrier cage and birdie...I requested the band on the leg of the pigeon be cut off because it is turning the good leg right and the birdie will not be out there racing anyway...I will put a picture on here so that you can see what I am talking about...Look at the good foot in the picture and you will see it turning right towards the broken foot because it has to lean its body that way because the broken foot is stretching it that way and it has caused a large callus bump on the good foot---so I requested it to be taken off the birdie...Picture coming...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Poor birdie! Hope he will soon be walking and standing normally. What a darling bird!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

They said that they might operate on the pigeon today or tomorrow so I am eagerly waiting in the house for a phone call for a update...Thanks every one for the wonderful support and messages of well wishes.. I will post information as I get it from the place. Have not heard anything yet...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am looking forward to your updates. Am wishing Squeeks a speedy recovery. What a cute bird!


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

oh my goodness, is it time for his surgery already? for some reason I thought it was at the end of the month! Praying for you little Squeekie ♥ I hope everything goes well with your surgery! we're all waiting to hear from you! stay strong!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thinking of you and Squeeks, and sending up a prayer for a good outcome.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Squeeks is going into surgery now..She said that he has had company and is fascinated with them --- especially their sounding----Water Ducks...lol We will find out pretty soon how he has done...But they are rolling him in now....ten am here..


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

They just called and "Squeeks" is doing just fine and the surgery went real well. I am waiting for the surgeon to call me to give me the details of everything. Last time the assistants saw him he was being held by a student who was petting him on her lap. He is awake and doing well..When the doctor calls me I will know more about this..It is going to snow here in Denver on Friday and we will most likely pick up Squeeks on Monday when his medicine schedule is over because I have trouble seeing (cataracts) and do not want to take the chance with giving him his medicine...But he is doing well..Will update when the doctors call me later.. All the water ducks were discharged and doing well too after their ordeal..lol lol


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

The doctor just called and everything is going real well. His foot is now facing in the proper direction. This took three hours by the time they took x-rays in between the surgery and stuff like that and two doctors and a anesthesiologist were present with five student vet assistants "watching".., and a tiny little young pigeon on the table...poor baby.. He has what the doctor called a tie in fixature that goes the length of the bone and ties in with four pins going across held with concrete. They removed the other band but kept it for me in case I need it to prove who he is...lol lol..He is on pain medicine and antibiotics and I forgot to ask him what kind? The vet said that they wait until they are fully awake to call their owners because this is a good sign--fully awake..He is fine and "Flapping" his "wings" like he does and a student has been holding him to calm him down. They scatter the food so that he can pick at it and makes sure he has water and is hydrated good.. He doing wonderful and the doc said that if everything continues that I might very well be able to pick him up on Sat..or Monday and he can stay as long as I want him to stay...His operation is over with---Yes...


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

So happy to hear the news! Yay!! Before we all know it, Squeeks will be walking and flying around like crazy.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

happy to hear he made it and that he is well!! what a strong little bird! great job c.hert and birdbum! and of course the veterinary team too! Hope he recovers fast!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am also so happy to hear Squeeks made it through with "flying colors!" I have a treefrog with a foot that is facing wrong...wish they could do that surgery for him. Will look forward to more in the Squeeks saga! C.hert, you and Birdbum really did a great thing, giving him a new lease on life! Cute bird! I wish him many happy years.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee that's great! You have given him a second chance. He's a lucky little bird.
Glad he made it through okay.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone and I will feel better when he is home...The weather is turning and on Friday we will have a small snow storm in the afternoon but if we could get there in the morning to pick him up "maybe" depends on what the vet says especially about his medicine giving and this is important because there are two other storms out there back to back coming into the West coast. So timing here for driving needs to be good..Maybe they will not be bad here in the city but FT. Collins is near the mountains and that's major snow...Taking it day by day but like I said will feel better when he is home "flapping" his little wings..poor baby his foot is broke again but this way might heal in the proper alignment--6 weeks of healing....I cannot wait to actually see him...I am a old worry wort here and imagining what he is thinking and going through. lol lol. Thanks everyone and Birdbum I hope you get well too because you have been really sick with the flu and temperatures of 101 and this will let you rest better..You must be having sympathy sickness with "our squeeks here"...Everybody stay well now...Thanks for the real nice postings..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Glad to hear Squeeks is doing well. Thank you for the update. I bet you can't wait to see him.*


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

I am all better now to hear that Squeeks is doing well! (Really though, my fever broke last night thank goodness). Hope you're keeping warm c.hert. I know Squeeks will be happy to be back in bird paradise soon to recover quickly and well. Six weeks will go by before we all know it!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I am working on the arrangements to bring him home tomorrow because of the storms coming to the area in the next week and there is a window tomorrow before we get about three inches of snow in the city (light here). but in Ft Collins --North heavier--.We would leave here about 8 or 9 am and pick him up and bring him home..I need to ice the leg and gently-gently- exercise it including the little toes about two or three times a day., plus give him his pain medicine for about three more days...The second doctor is checking on things. I also left a message with my friends who will drive me there..Working on this...I just know he will be more comfortable here with his "favorite pillow"...lol---missing him terrible....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good idea to try and beat the snow storms that are on their way. Can hardly wait for spring.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad to hear Squeeks is coming home! Please drive safely. Hope you beat the storms!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Update : Thanks everyone.. "Squeeks" is home and I have some pictures for you..I need to exercise him about four times a day and put ice on the leg witha cloth wrapping about three or four times a day..I need to exercise the ball of the foot to stretch the toes out instead of it being in a ball as well as other exercise gently...Pictures coming for you to see our "Squeeks"...He seems to be more calm now that he is home and it was a rough car ride and I had to hold him because he would lose his balance..He does seem to like his pillows for he can prop up on them..Glad he is home and he lost some weight I notice. Heck now that he is home--Let it Snow.. lol Pictures coming..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, the poor baby. Looks painful. Did they give you meds for pain? I'm glad he's home.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes the doctor gave me Meloxicam 0.26mls by mouth every twelve hours for five days. The pigeon is not on antibiotics which surprised me but I am to keep a eye on the leg and any thing different or swollen or anything---take him in to my avian vet (because the two have been working together on this and they are both avian surgeons) or bring him back up to Fort Collins to him...He gets another check up in Feb and x rays will be taken at that time just to make sure things are on the "up and up"...I also need to weigh him and any weight difference will also be checked...He is fine and resting and very glad to be home--of this I can tell..lol.. As far as we know the surgery was a success...You see the item price list for it has everything added to it like ecolab bed covers , Drapes sa disposal, drill saw usage fee, gowns disposal, camera cover, prep trays, sponges, tips, male adaptor, etc etc etc...goes on and on....mini pins , steinman pins, bio security, etc etc...Glad he is home...Now I should write out a charge list for this birdie too...food dish, water dish, clean up, two pillows and covers, soft bedding and mattress, night light and 24 hour watch detail...lol lol...Our whole world seems to be turning into "details" like these...Glad he is home and doing well...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad to hear Squeeks is home! He looks relaxed and happy especially in the last photo. Hope he is all mended soon. Lovely bird!


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

So glad Squeeks is home, and that this step in the road is over with and he is closer to the finish line of complete wellness. Before you know it he will be in that loft and looking for a girlfriend.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Glad to see pictures of Squeeks at home, he looks content and happy. I bet you are happy to have him back too!*


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I have been so busy and someone asked about his feathers and I cannot find the post just yet..Yes he lost a lot of feathers "underneath" and on the leg for they shaved that area. The feathers on the side "underneath" that are vacant were because of a callus that was forming as he leaned that way before the repair of the foot. They put water based lotion on it and it made it appear "redder", if you notice in the picture.. Now he is standing regular height for the first time using that foot in the proper direction.. His toes are still curved but they are gradually coming out to stretch full foot somewhat but he cannot put full weight on that leg just yet. The surgeon had to turn that bone completely around the proper direction--"yeeks"...(healed, laterally rotated malunion of the left tibiotarsus)...All those words scare me...lol lol..Gradually I give him some grasping exercises and a little foot massage as well as frozen veg packet with a cover to keep it dry and ice the baby by wrapping the looser bag around the whole leg..I took some pictures today and you can see him standing upright in proper position for the first time----Yes.....Thank you everyone for your wonderful encouragement and I told Squeeks "everyone of your names" and he who no longer squeeks---grunted...as he made a big mess with his food by scattering it all over...lol Picture coming..

Before surgery..



After surgery


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I hope the foot will eventually lay flat as it should. Keep up the message and exercise.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Pictures coming...As you see he is beginning to use that foot in the right way. It's been a week since he had surgery..I have vitamins and calcium and D in the water ...Pictures..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

OH! What a wonderful update! He's doing so well. He looks great.You have given him his life back. Thank you c.hert!
What a lucky little bird he is.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

He is looking so good! Before he knows it he will be recovered and able to just enjoy life. What a wonderful update. Birdbum and c.hert you both should be so proud!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you wiggles and puddles and Jay3 for this has been a labor of love with this cute racer and hope he continues to improve even more. Hope Birdbum is well enough to check out this posting real soon..She has been real sick and I sure hope she feels better. I believe she has the Flu but will be on here sometime to see her birdie...Thanks for the nice comments and encouragement as well..


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

A long thread and so many efforts to better Squeek's life. 
Great going Squeeks and very well done c.hert.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*LOOKing good! So glad to see the updated pictures. Thank you for keeping us updated on his progress. *


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad to see Squeeks doing so well! Thank you for helping him c.hert! Bravo!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks cwebster. Here we go with a daily time Squeeks and I have after I take my shower and brush my teeth and grab him....One, Two, Three, get that toenail done---real gentle now. Here we go again--real gentle--move that right foot the right way--up and down to the proper side now back with the broken foot move it gently to the right and gently to the left...Move the hip some and let me massage the leg and color looks real good now that get that toe flatter and up we go and down we go ...Flap those wings (I am holding the bird so that it does not get loose--around the neck and under the wings and sayi "flap those wings"---right one better than that---flap it again and move that foot....etc etc...color looks good,pins are in place and put some weight on it get that big toe down and move the right leg in the proper direction --straighten out those toes and up and down 1, 2, 3, Here we go.....Now if anyone were to hear me talk like this they would bring me to the funny farm...But this is part of our day and just wanted to share. Squeeks is dong just fine...Just an update...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

c.hert, if you belong on the funny farm then so do I! I spend over four hours per day taking care of rescued creatures. I have to put one frog in a very shallow dish and make sure his hospital house is elevated so his nose is out of the water so he doesn't drown. I used to run Phoebe pigeon a half hour twice per day gently to try to help her heart disease. So I had to smile thinking about your physical therapy with Squeeks. You are a very kind soul.​


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

lol lol We both belong in the "funny farm"...At least it would give us a good rest..lol


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

It is so amazing at how quickly he is healing! I cannot believe how much better he looks. It brings tears to my eyes and joy to my heart that Squeeks has been given another chance. I am doing better now (no more sicklyness!), but have been busy with work trying to catch up after the holiday. I will let Squeeks' flock here in Florida know that he is doing well and much better. What a life of luxury he has with you c.hert. I hope one day that I will be able to do the same that you have done for him and all the other sweet birdies you have taken in under your wing and kind heart. I love the photo posts so that everyone can see his progress. I am so happy to see him balancing upright. It's so strange to me to see his broken leg in the correct direction. I propose a toast to c.hert and Squeeks' fast recovery. You are definitely a blessing and a virtuous and kind soul.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Now that's music to my ears-lol lol...Thanks so much and he is a very enjoyable birdie and growing up really fast as well. Still doing well and in Feb we take the trip back to Ft Collins and have a x ray , check up and the pins removed if everything is going well. Will keep you posted..Thank you for the nice birdie and all your efforts to help this "Squeeks", as well as letting him come here for this surgery--I know you miss him...Now if you want him back just say the word...Thank you forum friend....c.hert


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Birdbum and c.hert, the two of you really loved Squeeks enough to give him a new chance. Bless you both!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Another milestone here for he scratched his head with his food to clean it...Yes...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh wow! It probably surprised him too. I'm so happy for him. What a wonderful update. Thanks.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad Squeeks is improving so quickly!


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

I had not visited this thread in a while and I am surprised to see how quickly Squeeks is healing!! I can't believe he is standing up on his own!! it's unbelievable!! c.hert you have done an amazing job with him! Please tell him that I am happy he is recovering so quickly and I hope to see him walking soon!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

c.hert said:


> Another milestone here for he scratched his head with his food to clean it...Yes...


*Good job Squeeks!!!*


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Everything okay with "Squeeks" and his next visit to Ft Collins will be sometime in Feb. for a xray of his foot and to decide what to do about the pins whether to take them out at that time or leave them in longer...This is a picture of him that I took yesterday..


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Looks like a picture of a very healthy happy young pigeon. Good work C.hert


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Squeeks is a real cutie.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks you two and he is a sweet bird and I have not had a lot of time to spend with him in this time period but he is now exercising on his own and doing a decent job with all of this and he just limps around on the soft surface but improves everyday..It is a shame that I cannot enjoy him more but I am afraid at this point to handle him too much because of the sickness of "Tinge" who is separate and in the kitchen...Before I hold squeeks I have to take a shower first and change cloths just to be on the safe side him or at least do my best to be on the safe side---it's a lot of work these birdies and now "Catnip" I believe is laying a egg--I hope that's her problem...worry and worry and I am a worry wort right now...Thanks for the posting...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry you have to worry and not just enjoy them right now but I know you are doing the very best for them. Glad Squeeks and Tinge are continuing to do better, and hope Catnip lays an egg soon so you won't have to worry.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

Squeeks looks really good, you have done an amazing job despite all the problems that have popped up elsewhere. Before long I believe Squeeks, the birds in the loft, and little Miss. Catnip, will all be happy and healthy, and they can drive you crazy for all the normal everyday reasons, lol.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

You can tell how happy he is in the picture he is standing and looking back at you. How handsome Squeeks looks!!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Birdbum and he has been a real joy and you raised a beautiful birdie one with a lot of love as shows in the picture. I cannot wait until he is well enough to join the birdies in the loft because he will be able to find a mate in there especially the female side for he will have options...lol lol..He does not want to eat out of dishes and he prefers to scatter all the seeds out of dishes with the flapping of his wings and this gives him wonderful exercise as well. Thanks for the nice birdie and he is a joy..c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Well this Thursday Squeeks will go to my avian vet and have a x-ray and if ready the four pins will be taken out and this saves me a long trip to Ft Collins and all that traffic. My vet is about 30 to 40 minutes away through lighter traffic in the city.My vet has kept up to date with Ft Collins surgeon and has done many surgeries with him so they have both been in contact so Thursday is the big day and believe me "Squeeks" is ready for some normal life and in a few days after to "meet" his friends in the female section of the loft and "I am ready", as well...I had enough of birdies in my house...Yes...It depends on the examination and things like that but it is time. Here is a picture of him that I took today...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Good luck to you and to Squeeks Thursday!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's very cute. Hope all goes well on Thursday.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Wow... you live near Ft. Collins, huh? I'm staying at Greeley at the moment, doin' some work for a plant down east of Platteville three or four miles.

Pidgey


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow Pidgey how we seem to just bump into another another on our trip through life and someday maybe we will actually meet..lol lol...Last time I bumped into you was on another forum with a suggestion from the forum leader to meet because I was interested in a microscope and learning how to do fecals on pigeons and you were very helpful and made me realize it is better to just take them and have them tested at a vet instead of learning all that information with the equipment like you already done and have experience with that as well..So here we are again...Big world out here that gets smaller and smaller...Nice to see you once again even if its on a forum..If you ever come to Denver get in touch with me and I can show you my loft and birdies...Greeley is a interesting place but years ago used to smell bad because of the livestock and I do not know if it is still like that if at all...Thanks for the posting..


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Got up at three in the morning local to go to the plant for an emergency and didn't leave until 6:35 PM, local... not much left of me, I'm afraid.

Uhh... about the smell... uhh... it's amazing how some things NEVER change!

Pidgey


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Get to bed now Yea same old Greeley. lol


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Just an update on Squeeks the Racing Pigeon. He is doing wonderful and the doctor took an xray and is going to send it to Fort Collins to the doctor who did the surgery. My doctor wants to give him another two weeks before the four pins will come out so we will wait for another two or three weeks. He is healthy and my doctor was impressed with his foot and told me he gain a good amount of weight and looks just great..He had a examination as well and fecal is wonderful.. Just an update and I just told Squeeks to be patient. It was a beautiful day and me and my friend had a nice lunch as well...It got me out of the house but of course Squeeks could not wait to get back home and he did not like the doctor at all and bite him lightly..lol lol My vet laughed...lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad it's going well with him. Amazing how far he has come.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

He has come a long way. What a personality he has, and he sure knows how to to show it, even giving the doc a bit of a nip.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am very impressed with Squeeks progress and bless you for taking such great care of him!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That is a wonderful update, great news! Thank you for letting us know. *


----------



## faerielady (Dec 6, 2015)

So happy for  him!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I just told Squeeks that we have about ten more days to go weather assisting us and he growled and grunted. lol He is doing fine and thanks everyone for the wonderful good thoughts and wishes. Need to make another appointment now for him to be checked again but this depends on what the surgeon says about the x rays that were taken and will keep you all up to date. We are all ready to have the four pins with concrete taken out..Yes..Thanks..


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Squeeks sounds like he's taking after his dad that I call Big Guy (haha). I'm so happy to hear how well he is doing! Can't wait to see him in the loft flapping around with the others.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Birdbum and I am looking forward to that as well. A few more weeks or maybe even next week his pins will come out..He doing well and say hi to Big Guy his dad for him. lol lol Will keep you posted...


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

It won't be that much longer before he will be a "Big Guy" himself, and having fun with all the other birds in the loft. He has come a long way, Birdbum and c.hert you both should be so proud to see your hard work, love and dedication shining brightly in his happy little face!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks wiggles and puddles and will try to get a pcture of "the imp" today for this well wishing group...He doing fine and him and the parakeets start their chatter in the morning right as the sun is coming up because they all want the blind opened all the way. So of course I trudge in there and open up all the blinds and when it sunny I take the play pen outside and leave him out there for awhile if it is not too cold but its been cold with snow a little the other day--too cold damp at this time to continue that but maybe next week we will get to the vet again and take these four pins out. I tell this "Sueeks" that I can't wait toooooo....He growls....Thanks everyone..


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of him that I just took..


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird! So glad he is going to have a happy life.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Ha Ha Ha.. Well we will see how happy he is when he gets "out there" in the loft for I do have some dominant birdies but they can be handled. I sure hope he gets friends with a female in the female loft and I have a feeling that he will--"right up""' lol.. Thanks..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That is one content little bird that has a great life. Thank you for sharing the new pictures.*


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Skyeking. Squeeks will go in and have his four pins taken out on March 8th and he is doing well. He will limp some but not a lot and this is because his "good foot" has turned slightly because of the "bad foot" sideways at one time. His "fixed" foot is wonderful and normal and you can hardly tell that he limps and I notice it because I am with him all the time. He is doing wonderful and I cannot wait to introduce him to the loft of birdies for he needs the company besides me...lol lol Thanks just a update..


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

He looks so happy.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Poor thing for he is getting impatient and more miserable each day passing. I told him only six more days and the pins will be out then he can go into the fly pen a little under observation and get some real sun...He loves to sit on my lap outside (of course secure) but its not the same as being "free" in the sun. lol. Maybe tomorrow I will take another picture of his miserable self and I introduced him to "Catnip" and she would have no part of him and now she is laying her second egg.. So much for that....lol lol But he did get more attentive at that time...lol lol What a group of birds I have...lol lol Thanks for the nice posting and will keep you all informed and right now he is asleep on his pillow---gives me a break...Thanks again..


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I keep telling "Squeeks" only three more days and the pins will come out but now he is looking up to the sky and getting even more impatient...Then there is Catnip who laid another egg and seems contended more with her egg than me. This Tuesday "Squeeks" will have the pins taken out..and Catnip will still be happy with "her egg"...She only laid one this time but she is a older pigeon but watching this affair carefully. She is fine and healthy and I have no concern about that second egg at the moment but as you all know when pigeon lay eggs it can be a worrisome affair for the owner, especially when only one is laid about three days ago..But she seems just fine..Squeeks on the other hand is getting more miserable every day and "wants out of the play pen", and I share the fact with him that I want him out too and in the loft so that he can meet some friends. So we wait...lol Pictures coming...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

What adorable pictures! Am hoping for the very best for Squeeks.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

they are so cute!! can't wait to see Squeeks out with his new friends!! hope everything goes well with him at the vet.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone they are a pain in the a-- but I love them...They are doing just fine...Thanks again for the posting and good wishes...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I told him Just three more days and he is growling and grunting and biting and I put Catnip in with him for awhile out in the Sun and he attacked her---OMG---Just three more days..Hang on "Squeeks" the four pins will be out soon..Getting impatient he is as well as me...lol lol


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

3 more days, just 72 hours...... oh how hard it is to watch the clock. 
I love the expression on Catnip's face. c.hert both your birds are adorable.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks wiggles and puddles and Squeeks has now went to bed...One more day I told him as he set out to have a birdie dream...Thanks so much everybody for your support and will keep you all updated on his vet visit on Tuesday to take out those "awful four pins". This is not without danger for they need to give him a aesthetic and take a x ray...Thanks..


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Today's the Day and Catnip (for her beak and feet trim--hairdresser appt. lol lol) and "Squeeks" are off to the vet to get those "awful pins" out of her leg--Yes...Say birdie prayers for us and sure hope they take them out after the x ray..We are off.....Yes...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

am wishing the very best for you, Squeeks and Catnip!


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

wishing the best to both birdies! I'm sure Catnip will look beautiful after her hairdresser appointment!  and good luck to Squeeks! hope everything goes well at the vet!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Squeeks had a hard day and they took out a metal piece that ran the whole length of the leg and looped around and was attached to three pins that actually screwed in. This was more than I thought. He also had a pressure sore under the concrete portion that no one could see and it ripped some of the skin away so they had to pull the skin together and sanitized it with medicine and other stuff as well. But through all of this he has done well and will be ready for regular exercise like "flying high" which he has never done and I wonder if he will know how to do this for all he ever did was "flutter" his wings to get above the ground two or three inches. He needs to stay in the Play pen for another 10 days to get the leg holes filled in with bone as well as get the feet strong enough to be able to land on a harder surface. I have to exercise his little feet a few times a day and give him perching lessons as well. I am figuring out how to get a perch in the play pen for him to practice with as well as other types of surfaces to practice on. Right now he is exhausted and in a certain amount of pain and not flapping at me or even grunting for he knows what he just went through. I have him in my lap and I am massaging him and he likes this especially his neck area. This is the first time that I actually felt sorry for him but he is doing wonderful..Glad this part of the trip is over and he is a precious birdie that I am very glad that Birdbum gave to me..He is a winner. Hearts and Hands together he is going to be fine and live a normal life. Thank Goodness for Medical expertise as well as medical advances in the way of birdie care..
Mrs Catnip just looks beautiful after the "hairdressers appointment" having her nails and beak done and she is now once again sitting on her cold cold infertile egg that she is happy with. She got a examination as well and she is just wonderful...Resting now these two for its been a busy day...A heart warming day for me to get this over with as well...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

So glad the worst is over for Squeeks. It'll be so nice for you to watch him now get used to being a normal little pigeon. Thank you for giving him this gift.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Jay 3 you are so sincere and so nice and here are a few pictures for you.





Tonight all of us will look just like my Abby asleep...Yes.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear Squeeks is on the mend now and glad Catnip had her hairdresser appointment. Cute photos!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks cwebster and so glad you enjoy them..How is your projects coming along? Squeeks grunts Hi....He is sound asleep and this is good and a new day tomorrow for him.. What a day we had...good night now...


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

It will be fun for you to watch him experience a whole new world that has suddenly just opened up for him, even more so when he can join the other birds in the loft. What a lucky little bird he is, and an amazing person you are, to give him the opportunity to enjoy such a fulfilling and happy life. Thank you for the pictures. All the pictures you post showing your animals are always adorable.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm so happy to hear that everything went well with Squeeks and that those pins are out of his little body! now just a few more days so he can fly and meet his new friends! I'm so happy for him! thank you for giving him a second chance to have a normal pigeon life. 

Oh and Catnip looks beautiful after her beauty salon appointment! she must feel like a princess!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I'm so glad to hear he is free of all the metal and in recovery mode. Saying a big prayer to his Creator for a speedy recovery.

BIG ROO_KOO to you Squeeks! You rock!

Can't wait to see you try your wings, what a wonderful life you have and will have, and a big thank you to you, c.hert, for all you do for Squeeks and all needy birds.

*


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I have made a little practice perch until I can find my regular perches--different sizes I have but wanted the pigeon to get started -- its crude but I hopes he takes advantage of jumping up on the sides of the boxes and he has to do this to really see good into the other room (pigeons are curious) and I hope when his little foot feels better he will begin to use it for more height--at least for now...Later I will soften the tables and places and floors in the room and put out the cage with open door with two tables up against with soft on them and leave him free in the room to practice flying from place to place..At least this is the plan..I exercise his little foot this morning and all is well. Just a update on his rehabilitation plans..Any suggestions let me know. Thanks everyone for your support and good wishes and birdie prayers. Picture coming..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I hope he will be perching soon. It may be slow to start, but once he starts, I think he will get the hang of it quickly and progress at a good rate. Right now he's been through a lot, and he needs time to figure it all out.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

So glad he is doing fine. I can only imagine how it felt to get the pins removed. He'll be healed up soon and I can't wait to see him flying around and perching with the other birds. Thanks for everything c.hert! You are absolutely amazing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

One lucky little bird. Thank you birdbum for giving him this chance.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone and pictures will be coming and Yes Birdbum thank you for this opportunity to help this young birdie "Squeeks"....He is using the foot but not initiating the action with it. Its like a peg leg for now but in the right position. I am exercising him everyday and maybe this will take more time for him and right now there is no grasping position that his toes get into for they are just straight but warm and functioning. I am a little concerned but maybe needing more time. He is in much better position then he was before and no callus'es on his body from laying his foot sideways so this has improved greatly. I am concerned but I believe its just a matter of more time and exercise. Will keep you all updated but he is doing well otherwise and will give him time with the other loft birdies on nice days so that he has pigeon company and know there are buddies "out there" besides me. This might give him some motivation to use this foot more instead of just using it to balance..Now in the meanwhile if I should disappear for awhile do not worry about the birdie because I am having some telecommunication problems here and right now have to recharge my battery because I forgot to plug in the computer. lol Everything fine--Thanks ...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Birdbum and c.hert, bless you both for giving Squeeks a new start on life! Hope he starts being able to grasp when his foot heals more. He is already so much better off with a straight foot! Lucky bird to have found both of you.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you cwebster and I have some pictures of him from today. I put him in "Catnips" cage and last time I put her in "his cage" and he attacked her defending his play pen. Now it is the other way around for I need to get him on the move with that foot. He is improving today and has another doctors appointment next week just for a check up. Pictures coming...

I think I saw this "old thing" before and she tried to enter my play pen and I attacked her now I am in her cage.



She is looking at me "weird"....



I will just look out the window and ignore "her"..


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Some more pictures "especially" of the "foot"..


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Now some more pictures of "Catnips" cage..


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Hope you all enjoyed the pictures and we will just take this day by day but "Squeeks" has graduated "out of the play pen alone", now he has "Catnip" for company and this "old lady me" to aggravate him with exercise daily. Sure hopes he begins to use the foot as a foot with more weight on it..Thanks for the kind words and the support along this thread--it been a long time but he is doing well---not perfect but well and now he has company. Winter storm coming in and get ready for more rain towards the east. Its getting cold as well.



I hope you enjoy the pictures..


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

c.hert, love the photos of Squeeks and Catnip and their home! His foot sure is looking good and hopefully will grasp better as he heals.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

love the pictures! especially the one where Squeeks thinks Catnip is looking at him "weird" LOL I'm glad he has a new friend! The foot looks great!!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Graduation Day for Squeeks. He is in the "Bird Room" flying free and this is the first "real exercise" to get his PHD Diploma to get to the loft. Here is Birdbums pictures from her album many months ago in Florida. Hope this link works.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pohtaytoe/sets/72157661913885891/

On the very last picture he is being shipped to me from Florida..

Here are some pictures of "Squeeks" taken yesterday and today. Pictures coming..

The first picture is I am getting the bird room ready with soft cloths everywhere and rugs on floors for this pigeon has never really flew only by jumping up and down and flapping his wings in place. I do not know if he can fly but he has to fly to get his PHD for the loft..

Soft cloths and rugs all around on tables and floors and everywhere for safety while he waits in the play pen.



First look out at freedom and as you see I am nervous "shaking" the camera..lol


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

The next look out.



His wings practicing for something..



Looking back to the safety of the cage.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Back to the cage looking out again getting braver now.



Now looking out the window after he ate.



First flight from the table to the filing cabinet.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Next the "high" wooden shelf.



Gave him a bath and dip to get ready for the loft next week when his flying muscles get better. 



This is my favorite picture of him.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Birdbum and everyone that supported and encouraged and helped with "This Squeeks Thread"..Thanks Birdbum..From Heart to Wings and Wings to Heart. Hope you enjoyed the added pictures above.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hey that's pretty. Happy St. Patty's!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Gee, You are green hearted, that's rare of the rarest. 
Loved the pics of Sqeeks and of course of your heart  
Both look amazing.
Great done


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

I just love the picture of Catnip looking at him with her head, upsidedown?? So cute! Looks like he's so eager to fly, looking out the window. What a handsome bird he has become thanks to you c.hert.


----------

